# Shopping for first trailer, help?



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

A 2 horse straight load with no large tack room is any where from $800-1500. Depending on where you live... that price is for my area and a lot of the trailers are older trailers. Your F150 Should be able to pull a two horse just fine. If you are looking for a extra tall trailer thats a extra $200 bucks in some cases. Tall trailers can be dangerous at times. If you have a lot of high winds, I have seen trailers get knocked over from wind. A 3 horse slant with a tack room is well over $3500. My trainer has a 3 horse slant with tack room and i cost him well over $6000 for it and it was used. Brands also take a big part. I like feather light trailer, and there is also a newer brand thats known for being super light but I cant remember the name.
With a $1000 bucks you will be able to get a 2 horse stright load. with a tack box up front. It would most likely be a older trailer 80-90s Most newer trailers are are $2000. I just saw a nice 2 horse that I would have bought, but it need far to much work. Trailers can be a bit tricky. You are putting your horses life on your hands. So that trailer must be 100% sound.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I can buy a brand new 3h slant with large front tack for 6k so I was thinking a used trailer should be far less. I am ok with a much older trailer. We can weld floors and all that stuff so no worries there. Wind isn't a huge issue here, many hills and not much flat land. When the wind does pick up we don't even ride. Featherlight would be ideal but that will not be in my price range for many years to come.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

My first trailer was a 2 horse straight haul, we called it "the soup-can".. Wasn't the prettiest thing in the world but it was safe & sturdy. We had the floor boards replaced and that was all that needed to be done. We paid about $850 for it.

After a couple years, we then bought a fancy trailer, but the "soup-can" got the job done... although was a little bit embarassing pulling up with it at horse shows, hehe. :lol: 

ETA: the bottom compartments have tack storage, mine had saddle racks on both sides.
This is a similar pic of it


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

If that fit the big one that would work just great. The one we currently borrow is scary. Eventually I would like a 3h but realistically I will probably only be able to afford a 2h for now unless I find a good stock trailer. 

There used to be tons for sale on craigslist but it seems no one is selling in winter. I'd love to convince the bf to chip in another 1k then we could probably get my 3h slant lol.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Our 16.2 HH, 1500 lb TB fit comfortable in that trailer.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Do you remember how tall it was? It is similar to the one we borrow except the one that is borrowed is smaller. The 16hh paint can only get his front feet in then his head hits the top lol. I know my friends horse is not 1500lbs lol nor will he ever be, very slender built. My little one will load into anything so she doesn't really get a say in this lol.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

It was close to 8 feet


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you. It seems there isn't much for horse trailers for sale right now. Probably because everything is in winter storage and too dificult to get out. But for older brands what are some to stay away from and some to look at?


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I am not sure about brands to watch out for, but ours was a King 2, I have two friends that still have a King 2 and they hold up very well and are sturdy as can be! They are quite heavy though, much heavier then our aluminum 2 horse angle haul + tack room we have now.

Just safety first honestly, I would just really be very cautious about the floor boards in older trailers, since they are just wood many of them are rotted.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Well we can replace floor boards and have the ability and knowledge to completely replace a floor if needed. I have never heard of a King 2. I keep looking at craigslist but eh not much there right now. Or people way over estimate the value. I can buy a 2h slant bumper pull with front tack brand new for just under 4k so I'm not about to pay 3k for a 20+ year old trailer lol. If I didn't have a car payment I would consider financing a trailer but I'm not having two loans out at once.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

No matter what trailer you go to look at, be sure and check it out on web first by typing in "problems with ......" to see what others have found out.

Might also contact any barns in your area too, as they may be trading up, or have a customer that is wanting to sell one.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I never thought of asking other barns, good idea.

Is there a government website for trailers like there is for cars to register complaints and anything that has gone wrong with them?


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

Google Horse trailers for sale when I do that there is a site that comes up at the top you can put in your search what you price is and they will show you those trailers.See what you can find if you do have someone that can fix it up there is not much on a steel trailer that can not be fixed and paint is not that high.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I didn't know google did that. I will have to check it out. Thanks.


----------

